# more smoked salmon Q-view



## jefflisa828 (May 14, 2011)

so I decided since I already started salmon this weekend I grabbed the smoked salmon recipe from bearcarver who is my new hero lol. and here it is out of the brine after six hrs now in the fridge








will ad more tomorrow but looks good I think for my first smoked salmon


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2011)

Looks good so far!


----------



## porked (May 14, 2011)

I went with Bear's tutorial also and just loved it. Anxious to see the end results.


----------



## rbranstner (May 14, 2011)

Looks good. I need to try Bears recipe some day as well.


----------



## nwdave (May 14, 2011)

Man, you're on a roll now.


----------



## hardslicer (May 14, 2011)




----------



## fpnmf (May 14, 2011)

Looking good!!!

   Craig


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 14, 2011)

Alright here is the finished product it looks great I think.







tried to break the end off lol


----------



## meateater (May 14, 2011)

Great looking salmon, that would last about a minute around me.


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 14, 2011)

Thank you it was my first smoked salmon it was soooooooo much fun man I love smokin


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

Awesome, salmon is a big favorite around here!


----------



## porked (May 15, 2011)

Looks fabulous! Bear will be proud of you.


----------



## venture (May 15, 2011)

Very nice looking salmon.  I am looking for a good sale and that one will be working soon.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 15, 2011)

thanks guy's it was a lot of fun


----------

